
Multiple Saudi royal family members detained, accused of plotting coup - onetimemanytime
https://thehill.com/policy/international/middle-east-north-africa/486426-two-saudi-royal-family-members-detained-accused
======
onetimemanytime
better link. sorry >
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/06/world/middleeast/saudi-
ro...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/06/world/middleeast/saudi-royal-
arrest.html)

